# Help with ideas and reviews for new truck



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

Hey guys, I looking into buying a 1 ton dually truck to put my salter in and to landscape with. I need a little advice from those who already have one. 
I'm currently looking at a ford f-350 drw airflo dump body. SO heres my problem, is there any way to maximize this dump body to put more mulch in it? I understand you can put one board in the slots to make it taller but has anyone else done anything better? 
It is for landscaping I am having a hard time making this a useful buy. I had one lined up to buy, it was a chevy 3500 drw stake dump body. I loved it because with the sides on you could fit a LOT of mulch in it. Unfortunately that truck is unable to be sold due to a pending recall that has to be resolved and I have waited a while as it is. So if anyone can help me with any past experience with this, that would be great.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I think the question is how do I put more mulch in the bed.

Put a 2x12 in the board slots, bolt a couple of 2x4 s up and down and add 2x12s up. You can make it as tall or taller than the bulkhead


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> I think the question is how do I put more mulch in the bed.
> 
> Put a 2x12 in the board slots, bolt a couple of 2x4 s up and down and add 2x12s up. You can make it as tall or taller than the bulkhead


So put the 2x12 in the slot then add a few more and use 2x4s for reinforcement brackets. That could work well.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

First piece of advice. Don't buy a 350/3500 dump. Your legal payload isn't worth a damn. 

Second, you should pretty easily be able to build the sides up like Phil said.


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

John_DeereGreen said:


> First piece of advice. Don't buy a 350/3500 dump. Your legal payload isn't worth a damn.
> 
> Second, you should pretty easily be able to build the sides up like Phil said.


Explain that first part. In what why isn't it worth it


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

snowplower1 said:


> Explain that first part. In what why isn't it worth it


What he is saying is the tare weight of the truck is very close to the gvwr.

You will only legally be able to carry a couple thousand pounds... leagally that is...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

To explain even better.

The tare of my 1 ton dump is 9986lbs

Gvwr is 12k lbs.

So the legal amount that the truck is allowed to carry is only about 1 ton... which is embarrassing when you leave the gravel put...


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

Hmm alright. I'll definitely look into the payload weight on this one. The stake bed dump I was looking at had a 6000 pound payload which is plenty for me. For me that is enough for what I'm doing. Im guessing the stake body dump weighs a lot less which is what probably gives it a higher payload.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

They mean the trucks weight rating.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Look at the door sticker, at the GVWR. Then get a correct and accurate weight of the truck as you will be using it (full of fuel, and add an estimate for passenger and driver weight) and subtract that actual weight from the GVWR. 

You will then know your maximum legal payload. As Phil said, it won't likely be much. The new C/C F350's are gvw'd at about 14k. Truck weighs 10k roughly. Only 2 tons or so and be legal.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Sounds like you’re pretty dead set on a dump truck, but you could consider a dump trailer to which you could easily fit 8-10 yards of mulch in depending on the type of mulch.


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

I need something with a bigger payload than my pickup for the salter. That's why I want to get the dump so it's also useful for landscaping. I haven't even seen the truck yet but I'll make sure to get the exact weight from them then I'll check gvwr


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

snowplower1 said:


> I need something with a bigger payload than my pickup for the salter. That's why I want to get the dump so it's also useful for landscaping. I haven't even seen the truck yet but I'll make sure to get the exact weight from them then I'll check gvwr


I would try to find a F- 550 or a comparable GM, The sides are cake as Phil said. The trucks are close to the same size but much more payload. You can just add a spring or air bags to your present truck. If you look safe and visible DOT #'s and biz name no one will bother you with the little extra your looking for.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

snowplower1 said:


> I need something with a bigger payload than my pickup for the salter. That's why I want to get the dump so it's also useful for landscaping. I haven't even seen the truck yet but I'll make sure to get the exact weight from them then I'll check gvwr


I wouldn't trust the dealer for a weight...take it for a test drive and go to a gravel pit or something and weigh it.


----------



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

Two suggestions just for consideration. 

As other have said, always ensure you are rated to carry as much as you want/need. Dont want to get yanked for overweight. In my area that is huge and you will be on their s list for years if they catch you once with that kind of violation.

Second, i would never ever buy a small dump without fold down sides. We have had several over the years and it is worth every penny. For lifting tools and stuff up over sides, sliding in large tree balls, loading skids...you wont be sorry. Take the time to find the right truck and it will be ideal for many years. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks much for all your input. Very helpful so thanks. I'm gonna keep looking and try to find something bigger and hopefully more ideal.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

https://www.auctionsinternational.com/auction/13091/item/west-islip-schools-13091-80337
IMO this would be perfect for you. Low miles, Little reconditioning your good to go. If you could buy it around $8500.00 you would be golden. It's got the infamous 6.0 so be it. It's not a Vee or expandable but should be okay at 10'. Good Luck


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

So I drove it to where I get salt and they weighed me in at 9500 lbs. gvwr is 14,000. the weight of the truck will actually be probably a hundred pounds less or so because there was a fairly thick layer of ice in the bed of the dump. so I would have a payload of at minimum 4500 before equipment.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

might consider a 550 if staying with ford


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Have a welder make up some tubular frame with mesh and get them painted nice. Make them a tad shorter than the bulkhead.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

leolkfrm said:


> might consider a 550 if staying with ford


I got one for sale...


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

Thing is I can get this with 18000 miles on it for 34k. I can't afford much more at the moment. This truck would fill up the salter and be useful for my whole summer


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

snowplower1 said:


> Thing is I can get this with 18000 miles on it for 34k. I can't afford much more at the moment. This truck would fill up the salter and be useful for my whole summer


 That's enough budget on a salt, Mulch etc truck. I'm sure I'm the odd one but you young guys like to spend Money. There would be about $15K in my budget Lol. lowred:


----------



## slplow (May 13, 2001)

10 yrs a go I had 6yds of hemlock mulch in my 12k gvw Dodge ram. I got put on the scale buy me local police and was 50lbs under weight. Most landscapers around here run one tons on there trucks with 9 ft beds


----------

